# Donor Embryos?



## maria.uk (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi, 

I've had 6 failed attempts at IVF using clinics in London, Spain and Greece. 

The doctors say, 9 times out of 10, the problem with repeated failed IVF cycles is not with the uterus but with the eggs

I'm now single and considering embryo adoption abroad. I wondered if anyone has had succesfully got pregnant with donated embryos ?

I would love to hear from you

Maria


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Maria -    repeated failures are hard
yes, it can be down to egg quality problems but not always. how many eggs do you tend to get per cycle, how many fertilise, what quality embryos are you getting (I know this is only external quality but still gives an indication), how old are you??

if you are getting a few good embyros per cycle and you are relatively young then it may not be egg quality which is the problem

could also be immune issues - do you (or anyone in your close family) suffer from auto-immune conditions such as thyroid, arthritis etc? this may indicate an immune issue which is preventing the embryos sticking

you say you are now single, presumably you were ttc with your partner before - did you rule out sperm issues as this can also cause non implantation

I'm not saying you shouldn't move to DE, and 6 failed attempts is a lot I know (I had 5 myself) but just wanted to make sure you know it's not as simple as the doctors saying egg quality and that if you do have underlying immune issues etc then DE is less likely to work anyway

Right, now I've said all that, the answer to your question is yes, plenty of singlies here are pg following donor embryo tx - I have twins from a FET although strictly speaking not embryo adoption as they are embryos left over from a fresh DE cycle which didn't work
however quite a few singlies have had double donor embryos at Reprofit and succeeded - am sure they will be along soon - did you have a specific question or did you just want to know that it can work? in which case, yes, it can   

best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## maria.uk (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Suitcase

I'm 45. We did ICSI on the last few cycles, I doubt it was a problem with sperm and I don't have any auto-immune conditions (neither does anyone in the family as far as I know)

Thanks for the reassurance that it can work 

I will contact some shortlisted clinics this week and find out if they can offer double donor embryos, what the waiting list is to be matched, and how much it'll cost. I also require specific characteristics for the donors, so it will be interesting to see which clinic can match me

I will let you know how I get on
Maria
x


----------



## maria.uk (Jun 16, 2011)

That's lovely news Cem  

I've been busy contacting all my shortlisted clinics for donor embryos and asking them lots of questions! Czech clinics included

I've had replies from 18 European clinics located in Czech, Spain, Greece, Cyprus and Ukraine

I've decided to go with a clinic in Ukraine, who have found a match for me!  They also were able to share more information about their embryo donors than the other clinics

They said the fee for transfering 1 or 2 donated frozen embryos into me is £720 and the embryos are immediately available/ no waiting list. 

Does anyone have any experience with Intersona clinic in Ukraine?

They said the donor couple have completed their family and they're happy to show me photos of the babies these embryos have resulted in. No other clinic offered me a photo either..

After seeing the photos of the babies, I still cannot believe how gorgeous they are 

x


----------

